# Is my English bulldog skinny?



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Here is a pic of my English bulldog. I’m constantly worrying about him being to skinny! When I see other EB they are way bigger then him! He is 14 months and He is 20kg I now feed him Arden Grange Sensitive wet food two 395g tins a day (as he was being sick on wainwright’s grain free) I spilt it up into 4 meals a day, if I try to feed him more he gets Diarrhoea, still new to this food so hoping he might gain weight on it... anyway here is top pic view of him


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Also when I mention this to the vets they just say they can’t see his ribs so he is fine?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

At 14 months your dog is still growing and will fill out to some extent as he matures.

The vets are right, if they can't see his ribs, he's got a waist and a tuck he's in good condition. There are far too many overweight bulldogs about that seeing on that's lean and in good condition is a rarity.

However, this diarrhea have you had any stool samples taken? It might not be food but microscopic parasites that are causing the problem. It's not healthy for a dog to have intermittent diarrhea and should really be looked at by a vet regarding this


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Hi! yes he has had fecal tests and they all came back fine. The vet said to swap the food which I have just done, so going to see how he gets on now. my vet said she would carry out some tests if he carries on producing sloppy poo. Thanks for the feed back! Everyone thinks he is a french bulldog as he is so lean! But he is always running around even more then my lab, so I’m glad he is able to move about freely! I was just worried he was wasting away!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Laura and enzo said:


> Hi! yes he has had fecal tests and they all came back fine. The vet said to swap the food which I have just done, so going to see how he gets on now. my vet said she would carry out some tests if he carries on producing sloppy poo. Thanks for the feed back! Everyone thinks he is a french bulldog as he is so lean! But he is always running around even more then my lab, so I'm glad he is able to move about freely! I was just worried he was wasting away!


Definitely not... Fit bulldogs are great!

Is the fecal samples been taken over several days? Has any medication been tried?


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

No it was just one sample, and yes he was put on 5 days of antibiotics and promax paste. My lab is a poo eater so the possibility of parasites is really high! I know the samples should be done over a number of days but my vet said she was doing some other test (can’t remember name) not just a floating test? Hopefully if it is any parasites the antibiotics should kill them off! And I bought a steamer that claims to be able to kill anything, so I’ve been steaming everything! plus I wormed my lab on pancur! So hopefully I’ve got all that covered.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2019)

Does the diarrhoea only happen when he eats too much? Could just be a sign of over feeding. 

I think he looks in great condition, and he’s still young so he won’t have filled out yet. My boy is nearly 3 and he’s only filled out in the past few months.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Laura and enzo said:


> No it was just one sample, and yes he was put on 5 days of antibiotics and promax paste. My lab is a poo eater so the possibility of parasites is really high! I know the samples should be done over a number of days but my vet said she was doing some other test (can't remember name) not just a floating test? Hopefully if it is any parasites the antibiotics should kill them off! And I bought a steamer that claims to be able to kill anything, so I've been steaming everything! plus I wormed my lab on pancur! So hopefully I've got all that covered.


Very strange a vet only did one day poo sample, it's not worth doing one day at all. I would change vets. All vets I know a parasite can easily be missed on one day so recommend a sample over 3 days. Even then it can be missed.

Was there response to antibiotics? 5 days is very short for intermittent diarrhea usually after the initial dose, if there is signs of improvement even a small amount then the course is increased to a longer time


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Well his poo’s are always fine all day then the last one is really sloppy. He has just had bloody diarrhoea which he was treated for. I do think it’s over feeding as if I cut back his poo is normal at night. I was worried because he is so lean for a bulldog and so active I was scared about not giving him enough and that I am stunting his growth. Other bulldog owners have said that they grow in the first year and fill out in the next two. I have never owned a bulldog before so I’m unfamiliar with there growth, and as they need extra care I’m always worrying I’m going to do something wrong! Also I have never known a dog to be such a lunatic!!! My chocolate lab is crazy but he makes her look normal! I thought bulldogs were meant to be calm dogs! I keep reading him his bio but it’s not sinking in


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Yes I have read that the poo should be tested over a number of days and the antibiotics treated the diarrhoea. 
have just found a vet who specialises in bulldogs just outside of my town so I’m going to register him there. Thanks for taking the time to help! Feel better knowing I’m not staving him!


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

It makes a change to see a Bulldog with a nice waistline.


----------



## Kelly Lowe (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey lovely I also have an English bulldog and I used to think the same. Everyone also comments on bow good it is to see a bulldog which isn't over weight he's is all crazy and very active bit don't get me wrong would sleep for hours if we let him Haha. Can we see some other pictures? Here's my Ronnie he is about to turn 1 on Tuesday and he weighs 24kg


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

wee man said:


> It makes a change to see a Bulldog with a nice waistline.


Thanks! Makes me feel better!


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Kelly Lowe said:


> Hey lovely I also have an English bulldog and I used to think the same. Everyone also comments on bow good it is to see a bulldog which isn't over weight he's is all crazy and very active bit don't get me wrong would sleep for hours if we let him Haha. Can we see some other pictures? Here's my Ronnie he is about to turn 1 on Tuesday and he weighs 24kg


Hi awwww he is cute! Here is a pic of enzo in a mood because I wouldn't let him chew my shoes!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice to see a lean healthy dog imo


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

OP. Is there a reason why you're feeding him four times a day?


----------



## Laura and enzo (May 3, 2019)

Rafa said:


> OP. Is there a reason why you're feeding him four times a day?


My lab gets sick if her tummy is empty, so the vet said feed her small 4 meals a day to see if this helps and to avoid medication and 3 years down the line she is fine! I just feed enzo the same as her. The vet said it's fine and keeps there blood sugar stable. I'm happy feeding this way and they are happy as well. Was just asking for reassurance on my bulldogs build as every bulldog I see was bigger then him, and I was starting to think that that was the way bulldogs were meant to be and I was stunting his growth, but the comments on here have reassured me that Bulldogs are meant to have a waist!


----------



## Kelly Lowe (Nov 18, 2018)

He's a cutie x


----------

